# Warm or Cold Cubes/Hands?



## Erzz (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey guys.
I was just wondering if you prefer to have your cubes and hands a certain temperature.
Personally I like my hands warm and cubes cold. What about you?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 26, 2011)

i got the same. Bit weird but my lookahead is better with warm hands dunno why...


----------



## bluecloe45 (Feb 26, 2011)

I lock up so much if its too hot or too cold.


----------



## Zubon (Feb 26, 2011)

It's winter here and on cold mornings my hands just don't work.


----------



## celli (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't like my hands cold, they just won't move.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 26, 2011)

I like my hands warm and the cube cold because when the cube is warm I get too much grip. and obviously cold hands is just horrible. It's like trying to text outside in the winter... Your fingers just get sluggish for some reason.


----------



## kvaele (Feb 26, 2011)

I like hot hands, but i don't really care about the temp of my main cube. On my F-2, however, I like it warmer so that the viscosity of the lube in it goes down and it gets a bit faster, but my Ultimate Lubix GuHong isn't really affected by temperature.


----------



## Nestor (Feb 26, 2011)

I put my cube in the sun for 2 minutes and it becomes godly. The plastic will eventually turn yellow I know, but it is a price I'm happy to pay.


----------



## MagicYio (Feb 26, 2011)

My cube gets a little looser when it's warm (which I like), and I think nobody would ever want to have cold hands during cubing.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 26, 2011)

Warm hands and cold cube. Some of my cubes feel yucky after they've been exposed to sunlight for a long time.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 26, 2011)

I'd be very surprised if people liked cold hands- having cold hands usually makes people's dexterity go down, and after a certain point your TPS really suffers.

I'm gonna vote hot hands and cold cubes, because I just have this weird feeling that my hands would get tired faster if I were cubing with a warm cube. Maybe that's stupid, but I needed an arbitrary reason to choose between the two "warm hands" options anyway, so yeah.


----------



## choza244 (Feb 26, 2011)

Warm hands and cubes of course


----------



## Edward (Feb 26, 2011)

Warm everything
Even the slightest bit of cold is like weights on my fingers


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 26, 2011)

Warm hands, makes it easier to turn faster. Warm cubes, as I always feel like this loosens up the silicone somehow. I use CRC Heavy Duty and the cube feels gummy and terrible when it's cold. Once the cube warms up as well I can really fly on it. So warm for both.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 26, 2011)

I know for sure at some point my cube feels like...
LOVE


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 26, 2011)

As warm as possible. My ideal room temperature is like 80 F lol


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 26, 2011)

Warm hands and cube. Cold hands while solving is just.. ugh.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 27, 2011)

Room temp. cube, warm hands, no sweat.

12.27 and beyond.


----------



## rock1313 (Feb 27, 2011)

Warm hands all the way. When I try and cube on cold days, I put my hands under hot water before.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 27, 2011)

Slightly warm and warmed up hands, so that my fingers are at it's peak, and room temperature cubes, about 29 degrees Celcius, especially for Megaminx so that it's nice to grip and turns good.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 27, 2011)

Warm hands and cube. My times with cold ahnds has to be about + 8-10 secs worse


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 27, 2011)

muscles on fingers are just like any other... they work better when they're warmed up and stretched... try going out in winter without gloves and then speedcubing


----------



## asportking (Mar 1, 2011)

Warm hands and cold cube works best for me. Maybe I should put my cubes in the freezer when I'm not using them so they'll always be cold.


----------

